

Secret manuals show the spyware sold to despots and cops worldwide - secfirstmd
https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2014/10/30/hacking-team/

======
jlev
Excellent reporting by @headhntr and @coracurrier. The Hacking Team malware
can be installed in every major OS, via numerous entry points (wifi, flash
injection, physical installation), and can be signed with trusted root
certificates.

What defenses do we have to ensure our systems are secure and clean?

